# 08/09 R3-SL geometry



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Has the geo changed on the older 08/09 R3-SL to the new 12/13 R3? looking at the headtube length. Tried to look for the old geo on the Cervelo website but can't see it. Any link or help would be great.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

<p>Yes, the geometry has changed. The Cervelo S2 continues to have the older geometry which is the same as the older R3 SL. The geometry for the S2 is on the Cervelo website as is the geometry for the current R3. Look at the stack height and reach measurements. Aside from size 48, the stack height of the new geometry is significantly higher and progressively larger as the size of the frame becomes larger. In the 3 largest sizes, the reach shortens a bit compared to the older geometry.<p>


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks all for the reply. Has anyone gone from the old geo R3 to the new geo R3/5 and noticed any difference in the ride/handling?


----------

